# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Take thats Robbie Williams and Testosterone!!

## Booz

Robbie Williams has admitted to injecting himself twice weekly with Testosterone for the last 2 years.......................

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...-Williams.html

----------


## terraj

Not sure which is worse mate.....reading "The Sun" or been a Robbie fan.....

----------


## boz

Was reading this also, the levels of a 100 year old man AHAHA he mose well be a corpse.

----------


## Booz

> Not sure which is worse mate.....reading "The Sun" or been a Robbie fan.....


been caught out aint i lmao.................

----------

